# Lisää Bassoa



## Namakemono

What does this mean? I just saw a picture of a Finnish politician with this caption. I'm guessing it's a slang expression.


----------



## Hakro

Literally, it means "More bass".

Figuratively, I guess that it means that this politician speaks (or should speak) with more volume and in a more serious tone. I have never heard this expression before.

After checking in the Internet I believe that this expression has something to do with a local radio station named Bassoradio.


----------



## Namakemono

Thank you. By the way, the politician is Urho Kekkonen.


----------



## Hakro

Now I found it in the net. It really is about this radio station that claimed to be "the most independent radio station in Finland" - that's why there was the picture of our former president. Bassoradio was working only for a short time.


----------



## Namakemono

Thanks! I saw that one amongst other photoshopped pictures of Kekkonen.


----------

